# New waterfall build



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

hey guys i thaught id try my hand at custom poly builds and i thaught id start with a waterfall for my CWD
i had some polysterine here from my tanks packaging

i have a exo terra pump on order
ill be building this over a period of weeks as i work alot and only really have time to do a bit here and there on weekends

anyway heres the base of it i managed to get done today
i gave it a good soak over with a bit of watered down pva glue to make sure it holds together while i shape it all

the base itself









the walls(havent began shaping them yet)









And the lil CWD whos going to be swimming in it once its Done


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

ive now sealed every lil gap with some clear silicone for a bit of added security

ill check the silicone tommorrow and aslong as its dry ill give it the first layer of grout and post a piture of the progress so far


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

the pump will be situated where the red square is
the purple square is the hood that will give the ppump a natural look
and the blue circles are rock ramps in and out for easy access
the outside will be shaped so that the dragon can scale its way in and out but these blue squares will be like disability ramps lol


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

It's looking good so far mate :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Exactly the same method as I've used in my project;

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/699735-cwd-viv-build-another-fake.html

Have you been watching video tutorials on lizard-lanscapes by any chance?!

Tom.


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Exactly the same method as I've used in my project;
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/699735-cwd-viv-build-another-fake.html
> 
> ...


yeah i had the shape in mind a while ago but i spotted that vid today wich gave me a few extra ideas
it gonna sit niely in the corner of the viv wih means less work as i dont need any rock effect on the area that sits into the corner
i just put a thing base layer of grout on it now
when i get more polysteirene from work tommorrow ill stick the rocks on and give it another coat


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

ServantOMallard said:


> It's looking good so far mate :2thumb:


 thanks my first attempt at anything like this i just hope it works


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

First layer of grout
starting to take shape


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

ive decided not to get the exo terra waterfall pump 
rather im having this pump/filter instead =]
TETRA REPTO FILTER 125GPH - DiscountedPetProducts.Net


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

iDomino said:


> ive decided not to get the exo terra waterfall pump
> rather im having this pump/filter instead =]
> TETRA REPTO FILTER 125GPH - DiscountedPetProducts.Net


Ye I had that pump in mind, the only reason i decided on the exo terra was because i want to choose where my outlet was rather than it having to be from the top of the pump as the repto filter is.

Tom.


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Ye I had that pump in mind, the only reason i decided on the exo terra was because i want to choose where my outlet was rather than it having to be from the top of the pump as the repto filter is.
> 
> Tom.


yeah my original design required the same
but the way ive done it now this pump works out perfectly


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks great so far


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> that looks great so far


thanks
=]

just need to hope weve had some deliveries in work so i can nab the polystyrene

once i have that i can build up the outside wall to make it look more natural


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

iDomino said:


> thanks
> =]
> 
> just need to hope weve had some deliveries in work so i can nab the polystyrene
> ...


awh thats looking really good so far babe, well done xx


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

kaaathx said:


> awh thats looking really good so far babe, well done xx


its huuuuuuge lol

ponyos gonna love it


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

iDomino said:


> its huuuuuuge lol
> 
> ponyos gonna love it


 
good good,. you jus inspired me to get started with mine ^.^ im out the garden cutting it now. i'm making her a castle!!  eeeee


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

kaaathx said:


> good good,. you jus inspired me to get started with mine ^.^ im out the garden cutting it now. i'm making her a castle!!  eeeee


=]

good luck bbe
that kid from blakwood wants to know if you want his crestie and setup , he'll deliver to your house


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

iDomino said:


> =]
> 
> good luck bbe
> that kid from blakwood wants to know if you want his crestie and setup , he'll deliver to your house


ive got no money babs. thought u were paying anyways. and havnt got around dad yet xx


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

kaaathx said:


> ive got no money babs. thought u were paying anyways. and havnt got around dad yet xx


 well you sort your dad out and if he says yes then ill give you the money and you can arrange it all


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

iDomino said:


> well you sort your dad out and if he says yes then ill give you the money and you can arrange it all


hes going to take more than a day to let me have one lol. what am i meant to say, "daddy please let marky buy me a crested gecko for my 18th pwetty please *puppy dog eyes*" lmao xx


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Looking good man.... I have been wanting to do one for years but can't be :censor:..... Might do it this year though....


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Looking good man.... I have been wanting to do one for years but can't be :censor:..... Might do it this year though....


tbh i did all that in a matter of hours
the second coat of grout just went on aswell

just gotta wait till tuesday to order my pump for it
once thats arrived i can make the hood then paint it all

ill post a pic of the second grout and a lil bit more moulding tommorrow after work


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Really... I have space board in the back room just never made one.... Think I should really get a finger out... It's getting a pump with enough power through.... Suppose depends how you build it. I will see what yours turns out like and then give it a bash...


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

the pump i posted on one of the replies on here earlier
TETRA REPTO FILTER 90GPH - DiscountedPetProducts.Net
thats the cheaper one wich pumps 90 gallons per hour

then theres a bigger one wich pumps 125 for like 4quid more


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

im hoping this will inspire people to make more of these style waterfalls because the exo terra ones are extortionate for the size they are

so far this has cost me £0

i had all the stuff here lying around like


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

iDomino said:


> im hoping this will inspire people to make more of these style waterfalls because the exo terra ones are extortionate for the size they are
> 
> so far this has cost me £0
> 
> i had all the stuff here lying around like


Couldn't agree more, all it costs is price of pump plus a little vision! I really wanted the whole fake rock and pool idea and it's just lazy not to incorporate a waterfall for £10 more and a few more man hours. 

Tom.


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Couldn't agree more, all it costs is price of pump plus a little vision! I really wanted the whole fake rock and pool idea and it's just lazy not to incorporate a waterfall for £10 more and a few more man hours.
> 
> Tom.


 yup

one my wds big enough to take the divider out i shall spare no expense


----------

